# My new side gig



## Charley Davidson (Nov 20, 2013)

Been growing a Santa beard since June, I bought my Santa suit tonight, the first person that walked into the store was the woman that finds the Santa for Johnson Controls a few blocks from my shop, She asked for my card ) The second was a lady who's father has played Santa for many years here locally. Both gave me a passing grade along with this little girl.


----------



## Maxx (Nov 20, 2013)

My gray beard is bigger than yours. na na na na na!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 20, 2013)

Yea well my ..... never mind. How long you been growing yours? It aint true without pics


----------



## Maxx (Nov 20, 2013)

Since I was about 20.
I've let it really grow out for the last couple of years and trim the length once in awhile when it bothers me, I have to tie and tuck it in when running the mill or lathe.
I make ZZ Top look like amateurs and could easily have been on that crummy show "Whisker Wars".


----------



## xalky (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm calling BS. Prove me wrong. :jester:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 20, 2013)

xalky said:


> I'm calling BS. Prove me wrong. :jester:



Ditto


----------



## Maxx (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright, I Just took this pic and it is short right now because I cut about 4" off a few weeks back.





Is this good enough?


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 20, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Been growing a Santa beard since June, I bought my Santa suit tonight, the first person that walked into the store was the woman that finds the Santa for Johnson Controls a few blocks from my shop, She asked for my card ) The second was a lady who's father has played Santa for many years here locally. Both gave me a passing grade along with this little girl.




He is real!  (said the MMs!)

- - - Updated - - -



Maxx said:


> Alright, I Just took this pic and it is short right now because I cut about 4" off a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say that your avatar is deceptive! LoL!


You both have the St. Nick look! LoL!


----------



## Maxx (Nov 20, 2013)

Charley, I think you look great as a Santa, I wasn't trying to take anything away from ya.

Dan, I doubt many here would recognize who my avatar is.


----------



## DMS (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow, you look like the real McCoy there CD.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2013)

DMS said:


> Wow, you look like the real McCoy there CD.



Coming from someone who lives in "Santa Clara" I will definitely take that as a well informed compliment:lmao::rofl:


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 21, 2013)

Maxx said:


> Charley, I think you look great as a Santa, I wasn't trying to take anything away from ya.
> 
> Dan, I doubt many here would recognize *who my avatar is*.



???  Who is it?


----------



## David (Nov 21, 2013)

Man!  Can I send you my Christmas wish list Charley?  You look just like the real Santa!!

You will have a blast this season.

David


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 21, 2013)

Charley,

Wow, that sounds like a really good, feel good kinda gig.  You'll have a blast.

Although I'm not sure what the kids will think when Santa arrives on his scooter!:roflmao:

Steve


----------



## Maxx (Nov 21, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> ???  Who is it?



IMHO, the best of the super marionettes created by Gerry Anderson, Captain Scarlet.
Gerry also created Fireball XL-5, Stingray, Supercar, The Thunderbirds and a couple others.

[video=youtube;bV8YbLvGrb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV8YbLvGrb0[/video]


----------



## xalky (Nov 21, 2013)

Holy crap! You just brought me back to my early childhood. I remember watching those when I was 4, 5, 6 yrs old on saturday or sunday mornings in my footsie pajamas in the late 60s. I thought your avatar looked familiar but I just couldn't place the face. 

Charley, do i know how to get somebody to post a picture or what? :lmao:

Nice beard Maxx!

Marcel


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, nice beard Maxx. But all of this may have to get put on hold as my Mom called & my Dad is getting too hard for her to handle and I have to go down there & help her out.


----------



## toag (Nov 21, 2013)

nice work Charley!  That little girl is probably wondering what youre doing in tennessee and not making toys in the north pole:roflmao:
for christmas i would like a set of Jacobs j900 series rubber flex collets under $75!


----------



## Maxx (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that Charley, hoping for you and yours the best.



BTW, you make a way better looking Santa than I would.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2013)

toag said:


> nice work Charley!  That little girl is probably wondering what youre doing in tennessee and not making toys in the north pole:roflmao:
> for christmas i would like a set of Jacobs j900 series rubber flex collets under $75!



My daughter was with me for approval on the outfit, she made me wait until the little girl left the store to take off the outfit



Maxx said:


> Sorry to hear about that Charley, hoping for you and yours the best.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you make a way better looking Santa than I would.


I know:rofl::lmao:


----------

